# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  Tình khúc- Nguyễn Văn Thơ

## tuyenlinh47

BIẾT NGƯỜI CÒN NHỚ HAY QUÊN

----------


## tuyenlinh47

ƠN EM MỘT ĐÓA SEN NỒNG

----------


## tuyenlinh47

MỘT LẦN LÀ TRĂM NĂM

----------


## tuyenlinh47

GIỌT LỆ TÌNH XA

----------


## tuyenlinh47

YÊU NGƯỜI

----------


## tuyenlinh47

NẾU CÓ MỘT NGÀY

----------

